# Quick canister filter question



## JohnnyR711 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am planning to have one big planted tank (somewhere between 120 and 150 gallons) filtered by both a Fluval FX6 and an Aquatop CF500UV. The Aquatop's output flow apparently should not be adjusted or it will cause back pressure and perhaps damage the motor. I have noticed valve handles on the Fluval FX6 and assume I can adjust the output flow on this filter.
If this is the case I plan to either use the Fluval with a spray bar output using the Aquatop ouput for water flow or have a non adjustable spray bar using the Aquatop and use the dual output on the Fluval for water flow.
Anyone have experience with these filters that could advise me how I should set up these 2 canisters for the best filtration, water flow and no damage to my plants? Thanks in advance to all responding members


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Depending on how you direct the flow you can get very low flow rate around the tank or a very high one. Meaning all you have to do is direct the outflows in a certain way. No using valves. The two filters you are planning to use are not the best for a planted tank. You need much more biofiltration volume unless you know in depth a thing or two about planted tank. The flow they provide will be enough DEPENDING how you direct it.

Find my posts about flow rate and pattern. It is very simple to do.


----------

